# The annoying phenomenon of earworms



## Hunt Stromberg (Sep 6, 2021)

https://theconversation.com/earworms-why-some-songs-get-stuck-in-our-heads-more-than-others-68182


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have to admit, I've had the most earworms from Brahms. It's probably from his development of motives, but I've had his music pop up in my head at the strangest times. But rather than being annoying, the nice thing is, I usually end up understanding his music better.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Kylie Minogue's "Can't Get You Out Of My Head" must be the most genius/insidious/ironic earworm ever constructed.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh Lordy, earworms. The bane of my life. Most frequent are 1960s pop tracks that I thoroughly disliked in the first place.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

The one I have had for 4 - 5 months is "My Grandfathers clock" absolutely ruddy stupid I know but it reduces me to tears. perhaps its because I am now in the waiting room :angel:


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

gotta say that I made a living out of writing them, sorry guys. I get it though, they annoy the hell out of me, especially at night in bed. Still, I won some awards for writing them and believe it or not, 2 of my earworms are allegedly archived at MOMA in New York and set to annoy future listeners......I will live on.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Deleted Post . . .


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Now that I am playing the fiddle, I sometimes get earworms of the Scottish reels and Irish jigs that I've been practising - usually when I wake in the night. I've come to welcome them. I notice so many more details and flourishes in the earworms, which are faithful to the recordings that I use, than I do when I'm playing along. Thank you, Brain!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Better than *earwigs*.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

For those of you who do not compose, you need to know that every piece we're currently are working on, is our "earworm du jour"


----------

